# home-made trailer title question



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

I have a boat trailer which is basically a combination of several trailers. There is no title to speak of and I was wondering what does it take to get a title and registration for such a beast ?
There are no markings or #'s to speak of. 
any help appreciated


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

im pretty sure you just need a weight slip from a certified scale.


----------



## walleye60 (Feb 13, 2005)

Yeah I have a homemade trailer too.All I had to do was take it and get it weighed.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

Any trailer home made or what that is 900 pounds or more needs a title.the rest under that just needed a weight slip. you need go to where you get plates and ask for the slip.as you need have this if police pick you up for no plates.after weighted you take slip back.either the weigher or you tell them it is home made or what ever you want it say on the title they give you to get plates.simple as that.back to 900 pounds and over trailers these last I knew had to have electric braking to help car stop plus if it comes loose it set the brakes and do less damage to what ever happens.thats last I knew. things maybe differant now but I am not aware of any changes.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

doug,as others said,all you need is a weigh slip(empty trailer).go to the mill in blacklick or one of the truck stops out east around buckeye.then just take the weigh slip to the registrar and get tags.


----------



## browneye (Feb 17, 2008)

Question on this because I'm dealing with something similar. Can't you concievably just make up the info on the weight slip? I mean, if you know the weight of the trailer, couldn't someone just put the rest of the info on the slip once you get it? Not that_ I_ would do it, just wondering.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

browneye said:


> Question on this because I'm dealing with something similar. Can't you concievably just make up the info on the weight slip? I mean, if you know the weight of the trailer, couldn't someone just put the rest of the info on the slip once you get it? Not that_ I_ would do it, just wondering.



There's no 'EASY' button having this done. It's a hassle, plain and simple. If it were that easy, there wouldn't be a ton of questions on the subject.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I have had several "homemade" trailers including my current. I have never heard of picking up a slip from the dmv. Every single time I have just taken in the weigh slip from a local farming friend. Told the women it is a homemade trailer, no numbers and the year ( current was 2008) She gave me the tags and I was on my way. Nothing more to it then just having a weigh slip. Does not have to notarized or any thing other than from a certified scale. Not really a big deal.


----------



## browneye (Feb 17, 2008)

That's kind of what I thought. The trailer I have might as well be homemade. Thanks!


----------

